# Mobile switch function



## G33R7 (Aug 20, 2004)

I have a mobile radeon 9600 in my laptop and i play a game sometime, but every time i wanne play i have to set my driver to "best performance", normally i switch it to "max. battery" so it dos'nt get super hot when i'm just working in windows. maybe its a nice option to add in your ati tool, so i can switch much faster between "best performance" and "max battery"

a picture of the powerplay function:







(sorry for the crappy english /me is dutch)


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

i'll see what i can do


----------

